# Boas > General Boas >  Miracle rainbow boa litter

## Foxtuning65

Ok so today has been quite exciting. I have a argentine rainbow boa that I rescued back in 2008. She has been on a feeding strike for about 3 to 4 months now. Last week I got her to eat one live mouse (was on small rats). My wife called me today flipping out. The Rainbow boa has babies! I've heard of a sexual reproduction in boas but never thought I'd see it, until today. So far the count is 5 slugs, 2 still borns and 2 live babies. I wasn't ready for this but luckily I had purchased some stuff when I was about to breed my RTBs. I just don't know how long I should put them in with mom or take them out. But anyway, here's some pics of my miracle rainbow boa litter.





She looks like she has one more left so I'll leave her alone for now. I cannot believe this. Amazing!

----------

4Ballz (09-18-2012),_Anya_ (05-26-2013),BallPythonLove (05-19-2012),_Exotic Ectotherms_ (03-30-2012),Focal X (03-30-2012),Foschi Exotic Serpents (03-30-2012),Kaorte (07-19-2012),_Mft62485_ (03-30-2012),_thedarkwolf25_ (03-30-2012)

----------


## Cameron Lamb Exotics

Once she is completely done laying you should seperate them or else she will start to get really protective. Keep them moist, either another tub with moist paper towels or spagnum moss. Would also help to clean the mother off so she doesnt smell the result of child birth and leave her alone for a while maybe try feeding her tomorrow.

also Wait about 10 days or until after they shed to feed them.

----------


## Foxtuning65

Ok thanks man. Pretty much the same as RTBs. It's crazy because there was no male involved.

----------


## Cameron Lamb Exotics

Could have had it stored up for awhile

----------


## Foxtuning65

I dont know. We rescued her on 2008 and has never been even NEAR another male boa. Guess life just finds a way.

----------

_Jason Bowden_ (03-28-2012)

----------


## Jason Bowden

Awesome!  Truly a miracle!

----------


## Foxtuning65

Picture of one of the babies.

----------


## Lferg

No male since 2008??  :Surprised:  She's been slipping out at night and running the streets

----------

_Anya_ (05-26-2013),_Flikky_ (09-18-2012),_heathers*bps_ (06-13-2012),_moonlightgdess_ (04-09-2012)

----------


## rebelrachel13

WOW. Either she kept some spunk for four years or you've got some immaculate conceptions going on there. You should nickname her Mary!  :ROFL: 

That's awesome! Congrats!

----------

_Slim_ (03-29-2012)

----------


## Lferg

> WOW. Either she kept some spunk for four years or you've got some immaculate conceptions going on there. You should nickname her Mary! 
> 
> That's awesome! Congrats!


Hehe You said spunk....

----------

